# NEWBIE - Travelcraft Elite Class C



## cdbudhi (Jun 1, 2015)

We have been wanting to work towards full timing and we just bought a 1994 Travelcraft Elite Class C, EXCITED, did I say we are EXCITED.  well God is good and got us an awesome deal.  There are some minor things we are needing to do to it, well maybe not so minor because we don't know how to do it.  We really don't know how to do much of any of it.  There is no owner's manual and it is an orphan so no luck in finding one.  We have worked the last three days in bleaching and washing down the inside and out, and almost ready to start putting things in her, although I think we need to take her and make sure she is road worthy and get her weighed.  We are assuming we have to do that at a dealership, but not sure........any advise we are open here.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 1, 2015)

First thing to ck on a 94 is the tires date of MFG.  If 7 yr old replace regardless of how they look.  Any good Mechanic should be able to check it over.  Brakes, hose, belts need to be inspected.  Are the batteries good?  Short trip or even back yard to check all plumbing and appliances.  Be sureyou have 30 amp service to ck AC.  No extension.  Will take refrigerator qvernight to reallycool.  Ck for any possible gas leaks.  May want to have a pro ck this.  You didnt say how many miles on the RV but a sterring linkage may need checking.  Congratulation on the new to you RV.  Expect problems and you want be dissapointed LOL. Enjoy and keep us posted.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## akjimny (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi cdbuhi and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I can only emphasize what Chelse said.  Anything rubber - belts, hoses, vacuum lines, brake lines - needs to be checked and replaced if they are oxidized or showing any cracks.  Tires are only good for 5 to 7 years.  Check the DOT Date of Manufacture code on the sidewall.  Check the caulking and weather stripping on the roof for cracks and gaps.  You have a 20 year old RV so things do wear out.  I am a prime example of that.  Don't be discouraged and post back when you run into problems and we'll try to help.


----------

